# This may be a weird question, but . . .



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I notice each day as I brush Milo that the hair on the top of his head seems to be getting thinner, shorter and . . . well, I'm afraid I'm going to have the first bald Havanese in history. Is this uncommon in the coat blowing stage or is it my poor, rapidly aging baby???


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Geri - ound: Even if Milo is bald = we will still love him!!! I dont really know the answer to that question, but I have another silly question but I will ask it after you get your answer.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Geri, you mentioned before that he has a lot of mats around his ears.... it could be that all the matting is causing breakage when you brush him. That could definitely shorten the hair and make it look thinner. I don't have a solution except maybe order a hair restoration product like the one that Eqyss makes to help with the breaking hair. Just a suggestion.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Are you putting the top knot in his hair too tight? Using rubberbands and then not cutting them out and rather pulling them out? This is common for first time maltese owners. Dora really does like some hair in her face. So she will get out her own top knot on occasion. This helps shred all the hair right out too!

Amanda


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Lina, I'll try that. Where do I get it? Of course if that doesn't work I'll have to look for a hairpiece for puppies, and . . . if no such thing exists think of the millions I can make starting a new industry. ound:

You could be right, it might be from the matting and blowing coat. I want my baby back :hurt:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Geri, you have to order it online. I don't think there are any stores that carry it. Check out their website. I just bought some to use on Kodi, and I liked it alot. He doesn't look as "frizzy" as he did. If you want to try it, I can bring some to you (just an excuse for me to meet you and Milo). :biggrin1:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I ordered the Eqyss products online just yesterday to try them and I saw the hair restoration one (though I didn't order it). The website is www.eqyss.com or you can just try out Michele's!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Do you ever see Milo rubbing his head? Tinky's a head rubber. She will dash under the blankets of the bed, the pillows of the sofa and will dig with her head in her crate. The hair on her head breaks off very easily because of that. She's my one Hav that I rarely ever put topknots in becasue she just doesn't need it. She doesn't have enough hair to justify it. I'll take a close up picture later today.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, I guess that's why Kodi's hair never gets long enough for me to put in a real topknot. He is a head rubber. :biggrin1: It doesn't look broken, it just never gets too long in front.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I have also been using the Eqyss "Coat Rebuilder" on Gucci, and I do love it. I have noticed an improvement and less matting since we started on it. I do it in between shampoo and conditioner and let it sit on her coat for about 5 minutes or so (I forget what the directions say)

Do you think it is from Top knots? I usually just cut the band off, but last night I actually cut a small bit of hair! :frusty: Whoops. I will have to be more careful! I also don't leave them overnight....EVER. That always yeilds a mat.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo hasn't had a top knot since his first grooming back in August. I've been waiting all this time for his hair to grow back long enough to put in a top knot and get it out of his eyes. I'll take a picture tonight (after his bath) and we'll see just how bad (or not) it is when he's clean and fluffed up. He does rub his head from time to time. Did it a lot when he had that top knot.

Michele perhaps I'll take you up on that right after the holidays. Right now my house is in such a mess and I haven't even begun to wrap gifts, but that's another story.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Geri, I don't know if this is what everybody is talking about nor do I know if it's cheaper than on other websites, but here's what I found on petedge.com https://www.petedge.com/EQyss-Mega-Tek-Coat-Rebuilder-EQ10716.pro


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. I did not know about the coat rebuilder. Hank was bitten by a spider (we think) a couple of weeks ago. It became infected in one day and we had to rush him to the emergency clinic. The vet shaved his back leg, gave him a couple of shots, antibiotics and ointment for the leg. His leg has healed quite nicely, but of course the hair is slowly coming back. I will definitely order this product to see if it will help restore the hair on his leg faster.

Karen


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Oh yes I forgot to tell you he had to wear a collar for over a week. Talk about matting around the neck!!

Karen


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

You NEVER know.... If they came out with THESE, then ANYTHING is possible...
http://kittywigs.com/wigindex.html

Maybe in the near future we have have Havanese extensions!! ound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Helen!

LOL! You are TOOOO Funny! ound:

Umm. The Pet Edge Coat Rebuilder is only 2oz. which is probably just enough for 1 application, I think I bought the 30 oz. for about $27? But it would be a great way to sample the product if you needed enough stuff to get past the surcharge.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going to see how it is after his bath tonight. I'll take pictures and see if I can get a good view of his head for you. Then you can tell me what you all think.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I am waiting for the pictures of the little baldy! Please post.

You are funny Geri.


----------



## havaluv (Oct 15, 2007)

LOL...the kitty wigs! That's just tooo funny!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

It IS funny, but kinda Scary to know what else people may come up with next!! ound: I thought that website was a joke, but then I realized it wasn't... lol


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, here we go. Milo's bath got delayed because I couldn't find the baby shampoo the night I'd planned to give it to him. If I didn't know better, I'd think he hid it on purpose. Boy does he ever not like bath night. He sees the stuff come out and he retreats, sometimes walking backwards. He knows the enemy when he sees it. ound:

So last night was the night, after I bought another bottle (and of course you know the rest -- I immediately found the other one when I got home.). I'll never understand (I forgot who mentioned it) being able to give two baths in forty five minutes. Between bathing, some little bit of trimming and blowing dry, it takes about two hours. Drying him is tedious at best. He has a very thick undercoat (which by the way is turning grey)

Forgive the shots, he was exhausted from his grooming. He *really* likes to be dirty. Can you see how flat he is on the top and the hair is so short. He is definitely still blowing coat. His ears are a disaster. I didn't even try to get the huge matts out last night. I'll try to work on it later. This time I couldn't even get all the **** off his face. I guess we're both still a work in progress.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Geri, that Milo has such an expressive face, love him! He looks a little grumpy&tired on the last pic, waaayyy to cute!!!  I can see now, what you meant by the thin hair, hopefully that Eqyss product will help...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm really hoping it's just part of the "blowing coat" phase. Otherwise I'm likely to have the first bald havanese boy. Of course I'll love him bald or otherwise.  Now where is that wig site???


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww..Geri,

He looks WONDERFUL! 

I can't figure out the 2 dogs in 45 min. either, I spend probably HALF that just washing Gucci in the tub, granted...I do this leave in rebuilder treatment that takes 10 min, and then another 5 to shampoo, and 5 to condition...THEN, we go snuggle in bed under a bunch of covers for another 5-10 min. til' shes all warm! THEN...we start blow dry! OH..I mustn't forget the 20 min. brushout BEFORE the bath to get all the mats out, If I'm lucky, the dryer doesn't make any mats, but that's atleast 30-45 min., Oh..and if I trim nails, another 5 min.! Oh..and cutting the cheese treats off the block and putting them in a ziploc bag, another 5 min.

So..yeah..I'm about about 90-120 minutes for ONE dog! ound:heh.

Don't feel bad or slow! 

Oh, and Murphy's law ALWAYS finds me. I usually have to go out and BUY a replacement in order to FIND what I've lost/,misplaced, and I always do. But, look at it this way.....you'll have an extra bottle for butt baths and paw baths 

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kara,

Speaking of paw baths . . . The first time Milo went out this morning (a perfectly dry day here on Long Island) he managed to find something wet and his paws were *black* when he came in. I wanted to cry. Can't keep him clean for 24 hours.

I went into the bathroom, got the soapy washcloth and called him . . . and called him . . . and called him. He's no dope. He was wagging his tail like crazy and stayed a safe distance from this crazed person who was about to do him no good. Oh well, I'll catch him later. He's out there again.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!ound:

Oh, Geri!

I am familiar with that scenario! Usually, when that happens here, it is because Gucci has POOP hanging off her butt and doesn't want a butt bath. She'll try to avoid me or nonchalantly try to get it off herself on the deck (which always makes matters MUCH worse and more difficult for me to clean)

And if I go to pick her up, she'll RUN. She thinks she can outwit me and come sit on my sofa w/ poop on her rear, she's a trip.

Oh, and the paw baths...what is EASIEST to deal with those, is fill the sink up about 1-2 inches and just let them stand in there. You can use a little soap and/or rinse if you like, but that's a pretty quick easy way.

Kara


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll give the sink thing a try. I should have that opportunity in about ten minutes. ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, since it is isolated to one area, from those pictures it looks like it could be one of three things causing the hair breakage:
1. He rubs the top of his head (on his crate, on the floor, on his bedding or something), or
2. He has had hair accessories (rubber bands, clips, barrettes) left in his hair too long, or
3. He has a playmate that likes to bite right on the top of his head.

That is almost exactly how Tinky looked when she was one year old. She had very short hair on the top of her head, but all the rest of her coat was fine.

If you can figure out what is doing the damage, you can stop it from continuing. It may take a while to grow back though.

There is good news! He doesn't need a ponytail to show off his eyes! 
I haven't used ponytails in Tinky's hair in two years! :laugh:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Kimberly,

It has to be rubbing. He hasn't had anything in his hair since August, and nobody bites him in the head though I'm sure at times the other dogs would like to. 

Shall I assume Tinky's grew back and looked normal after some period of time? The rest of him is very thick and his coat is beautiful (when it's not hopelessly matted of late).


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Every Havanese I've known seems to have a slightly different coat from the others. Tinky still doesn't get banded because her head hair isn't as full nor as strong, but it looks "normal" for the most part and is a lot thicker than it used to be. I'll try to get a good picture of her later, but it won't be until next week with everything else going on around here.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri, Milo looks beautiful after his bath! 
I can't imagine bathing, drying and brushing two dogs in 45 minutes either.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Geri, oh my what a time you've had!! But he is adorable. My first thought when I saw his pic, other than "oh how cute", was "I love how his hair naturally falls to the side showing off his beautiful eyes". He's a cutie!!

It's been raining here all day and my DH thought it would be a great idea to take Tessa out to our picketed fence veggie garden area that is now all mulched (he HATES for her to go on his beloved grass). Do you know what wet mulch does? yep, velcros on to her hair  Took forever to clean her up. But like Milo she loves to muck about in the dirt and mulch! We give lots of foot, face and butt baths here!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This is interesting to me, because Casper's hair on the top of his head just doesn't grow like the rest of his hair. I don't think it broke off...it just never has been as long as the rest of his hair. He did not have mats, I don't put hair accessories in his head (his dad hates it), he doesn't rub it.

Geri, 
Could it be Milo's hair has always been shorter on the top?


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Lynn said:


> This is interesting to me, because Casper's hair on the top of his head just doesn't grow like the rest of his hair. I don't think it broke off...it just never has been as long as the rest of his hair. He did not have mats, I don't put hair accessories in his head (his dad hates it), he doesn't rub it.
> 
> Geri,
> Could it be Milo's hair has always been shorter on the top?


It might have been shorter, but he definitely had matting issues when he started blowing coat. It's just that the rest of his coat is truly beautiful and this looks like he's developing alopecia, poor baby.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Geri, Did Milo's hair start coming back in on his head? Rufus' is also thin and shortish on his head. I just got him out of the bath and he has a short patch where the hair looks chewed or torn off. :hurt: He's always had a patch like this in the middle of his back and now he has one on his head to match! :frusty:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Christy,

It did come back. It's taking a long time to get as long as the rest, but it came back nice quality and thick. I'll try to find a picture to put in here so you can see. Thank goodness. He really was losing it for a long time.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

He looks great Geri! I'm crossing my fingers we'll be as lucky! Rufus looks very like the first pics you posted of Milo. I thought he was about through with blowing coat but today again he had mats behind his ear and on his belly. Maybe he's not really blowing coat, maybe he'll just be like this forever! *sigh


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Geri, I think Milo looks great. I know it's hard with the blowing coat - you feel like you'll never get through it - but you do and he will and everyone will fall in love with grooming again. He's just he cutest. Oh and a trick that my breeder taught me to clean the eyes and head - use a toothbrush with the baby shampoo. It works super and gets those eye yuckies out easily (and any food crumbs in the beard). And you've got control of the shampoo so it doesn't get in the eyes.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

good buddy said:


> He looks great Geri! I'm crossing my fingers we'll be as lucky! Rufus looks very like the first pics you posted of Milo. I thought he was about through with blowing coat but today again he had mats behind his ear and on his belly. Maybe he's not really blowing coat, maybe he'll just be like this forever! *sigh


I know how you feel. I thought we'd never get through it either, but we did and now it's a distant memory.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*dog play*

My dogs are constantly play fighting, which means loss of head hair.
Linda


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Well Geri, enjoy your rest from coat blowing cause in six more months, you'll be pulling out hair again soon enough. Just love Bailey/Harry. And Mr. Milo and Ms. Cagney are the best.


----------

